# Timex Electric



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I am a new member here. My main interest is Accutron 214's I have a small collection in various states of repair and quite confident in working on them. I just got a Timex Electric, I was attracted to the back set like the 214. From the numbers on the dial it is a 1966 with an 84 movement. It had a Timex Type A cell in it and was wondering when they were last available to get an idea as to how long it had been in the watch. I put a 303/357 in it and nothing. When I pull out the setting crown and turn it the second hand flys around at high speed. Can anyone give me a few hints on diagnosing what might be wrong. Do they have a canon pinion or clutch to stop the 2nd hand when setting. What is the recommended path to determine what is wrong. What are they common problems and things to check.










Thanks, Anthony


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

hello Anthony. I'm not sure which movement you have (67,84, 87, etc) but in many cases these old Timex just need a cleaning (and a gentle nudge) to get them running again. The 303/357 is the correct replacement for the A. Google "e watchmaker" and you will find my friend Jays excellent site. Click on Timex electrics and he has all you'll ever need to know including repair manuals pages. I would provide a link but that is against forum rules. You can also click on Electric watches at the top of this page and Paul has a link to Jays site there.

Hope this helps

Just reread your post and see you said an 84 movement. Sorry

It appears from my sales catalogs that 1986-87 was the last time they listed the A cells.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

The Electrics sometimes need a gentle "shake" back and forth to get them going after a battery change. Have you tried this?


----------



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you very much for your reply's watchnutz and knuteols.

I am concerned that the second hand spins when the setting knob it turned, it is fully engaged with the train. I am pretty sure that's not normal or is it?

Anthony


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Anthony, the flying second hand is quite normal on Timex backsets - I've got two in my collection (and another marked as saga, but it's the same watch both inside and out), and they all do that.

The movements will stop when the setting wheel is out, there's a small lever which stops the balance wheel, but it stops it "under tension" if you see what I mean, so when you push the lever back in it should start again.

I don't know if others will agree with me, but the backset seems to be a less reliable Timex movement, most of my other Timex electrics have only needed a battery and a shake, but every backset has needed some work to get it ticking again. I may just be unlucky, though 

Nice watch, btw, mine usually attract at least as much attention as my Accutron.


----------



## Pegwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Dick Browne said:


> Hi Anthony, the flying second hand is quite normal on Timex backsets - I've got two in my collection (and another marked as saga, but it's the same watch both inside and out), and they all do that.
> 
> The movements will stop when the setting wheel is out, there's a small lever which stops the balance wheel, but it stops it "under tension" if you see what I mean, so when you push the lever back in it should start again.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick, Thanks for the information. I decided to have a close look today and got it going. It just needed a clean and oil, the balance was very tight, possibly gummed up oil afterwards it started straight away and didn't even need a shake. I wish Accutron's were as easy as these. Given the age of these have the coils turned out to be reliable?

This is my first Timex Electric. My collection is predominately Accutron 214's.

Anthony


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello Antony,

Don't think this will be your last Timex Electric, they get addictive! :yes:

I personally don';t think the backsets are any less or more reliable than the "ordinary" electrics, but of course other folks may disagree. Bill (watchnutz) and Paul (silverhawk) certainly have lots more knowledge than myself and I've never really heard them decry the backset movement, it's just a bit harder to work on when it has to come out. Rarer versions include "Saga" and Kelton, both being Timex sub-brands. HTH a bit


----------

